# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Nikon 135mm f/2.0D AF DC Nikkor

## Kiton

*Nikon 135mm f/2.0D AF DC Nikkor*

В отличном состоянии, без скрытых дефектов, не падал и т.д.



Цена: 1400$

т. 067-986-981-6

----------


## ReXart

Вы что хотите по цене нового продать http://hotline.ua/foto-obektivy/nikon_af_nikkor_135mm_f20d/ ?

----------


## Kiton

> Вы что хотите по цене нового продать http://hotline.ua/foto-obektivy/nikon_af_nikkor_135mm_f20d/ ?


 конечно, спасибо за Up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Filipus

_Вы что хотите по цене нового продать...._

_конечно, спасибо за Up_ 

Не совсем понятно, вы продаете или как?

Со скидками от Папарацци он новый с гарантией будет стоить дешевле.
http://www.paparazzi.in.ua/catalog_item.aspx?type=132&item_id=9997&invoice=0

----------


## Kiton

> _Вы что хотите по цене нового продать...._
> 
> _конечно, спасибо за Up_ 
> 
> Не совсем понятно, вы продаете или как?
> 
> Со скидками от Папарацци он новый с гарантией будет стоить дешевле.
> http://www.paparazzi.in.ua/catalog_item.aspx?type=132&item_id=9997&invoice=0


 Вы про какие скидки? Там объектив под заказ с неизвестной ценой на момент, о чём вообще разговор?

Цена обсуждается, готов к конструктивному разговору по поводу цены с реальным покупателем. Вы ещё в хотлайне ссылки на Мегамакс приведите ...

----------


## Filipus

_Вы про какие скидки?_ 
Ну наверное Вы некогда не пользовались услугами Папарацци. Я уже около 10 лет приобретаю у них технику. И поверьте, скидки у них не малые, особенно для постоянных.

_Цена обсуждается, готов к конструктивному разговору_
Как можно обсуждать такую цену??? Поставьте сначала реальную, чтоб было, что обсуждать.

----------


## Kiton

> Ну наверное Вы некогда не пользовались услугами Папарацци. Я уже около 10 лет приобретаю у них технику. И поверьте, скидки у них не малые, особенно для постоянных.


 Вымутить 100ку с 2к? Я за вас бесконечно рад.




> Как можно обсуждать такую цену??? Поставьте сначала реальную, чтоб было, что обсуждать.


 Вы слова из контекста не вырывайте, я писал что цена обсуждается с реальным покупателем, я хочу видеть человека живьём или хотя бы видеть его заинтересованность в покупке. Цена более чем адекватна с учётом того, что этих объективов сейчас почти нигде нет, если вообще они есть.

----------


## Filipus

> Вымутить 100ку с 2к? Я за вас бесконечно рад.


 Не знаю о какой сотке идет речь, скидка примерно 5-6 %. 
При цене 11798 гр.-5% = 11200. Поделите на сегодняшний курс, получится примерно 1360$. И это новый с гарантией.
Обычно Б/У продают с 20% скидкой, и это конечно при условии отличного состояния. 11798 - 2359 = 9439 (примерно 1160$) 
Поставили бы такую цену, можно было бы переходить: _ к конструктивному разговору по поводу цены_

----------


## Bigbee

> Не знаю о какой сотке идет речь, скидка примерно 5-6 %.


 Подтверждаю, скидку в Папарацци делают, даже тем кто и не так давно и часто у них покупает

----------


## Kiton

> Поделите на сегодняшний курс, получится примерно 1360$. И это новый с гарантией.


 Вы узнавали, они могут по такой цене под заказ привезти? Обычно то, что у них написано Под Заказа - это ещё не гарантия, что оно может по такой цене приехать. И гарантия на него только от магазина, не официал.

Но тут есть другая сторона медали, я вот с удивлением для себя обнаружил, что на вражеском BH снизилась цена на 135-ку и 85Г, что не может не радовать, возможно это попытка перетянуть на себя одеяло от Сигмы (это моя такая фантазия).

Хорошо, пусть будет 1200. Но я уже начал сомневаться, хочу ли я его таки продать ...

----------


## ReXart

Так оставьте его себе. Все ровно не продадите пока не снизите хотябы до 1100$.

----------


## Kiton

> Так оставьте его себе. Все ровно не продадите пока не снизите хотябы до 1100$.


 поглядим, может и оставлю ...

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Val1705

950$

----------


## Kiton

> 950$


 нет спасибо

----------


## Kiton

up

мои фотографии с этого объектива

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Val1705

Последний раз предлагаю 960$

----------


## Kiton

> Последний раз предлагаю 960$


 Последний раз говорю, нет спасибо

----------


## Ferro_art

900$

----------


## Kiton

up

На всякий случай напомню, цена - 1200

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

1150$

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

1100$

----------


## Val1705

Судя по динамике, в сентябре все-таки будет предложенная ранее мною цена. Удачи в продаже!

----------


## Kiton

> Судя по динамике, в сентябре все-таки будет предложенная ранее мною цена. Удачи в продаже!


 А могли бы уже фотографировать, а не ждать Покращення ...

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## driver

Очень качественные фотографии, и конечно, большая заслуга в этом - объектива! (автор тоже большой молодец!)
Скажу честно, сам обладатель 3-х дорогих светосильных объективов никон и вот не пойму,от куда вообще вырисовывается амортизация стекла? Кто её проводит? Честно говоря, многие мои товарищи, и даже среди них заслуживающие уважения известные фотографы - пользуются некоторыми светосильными объективами не одно десятилетие и цена при продаже не зависит от линз (если конечно они целые, без особой пыли, не поцарапанные и т.д.), а зависит от ревизий с улучшениями конкретной модели объектива, но и от внешнего состояния! Когда же объектив сравним с новым, то тут уже дело продавца: насколько срочно ему нужно продать!
Я вот один объектив стоимостью на тот момент под 2600$ купил с проверкой в идеале на 280 у.е. меньше стоимости, например, в папарацци (со скидкой) и честно вам скажу был доволен!
Доволен тем, что такой объектив было достаточно долго ждать (под заказ), объектив был в идеале и я сэкономил практически 300 баксов, которые, как я считаю на дороге не валяются.
Каждому товару свой покупатель, но конечно, скажу честно, шары тоже хочется, за 900 такой объектив тоже куплю)))))))))))
А если без шуток - не пойму как люди цены формируют и от куда проценты амортизации берут! 
Продавца логику понимаю, посмотрел цену нового, отнял сумму которую посчитал нужным (учитывая неспешность или спешность продажи) и с реальным покупателем конструктивный торг, а так как в топике, уж простите и не обижайтесь ребята, но это называется - вот столько могу, больше нет. Но и это ваше право, единственное не ставьте шаблонов, что объектив от этого, хоть и б.у., но в идеале - должен именно столько стоить, сколько вы считаете, что можете за него дать!
Удачной продажи!

----------


## Ker

> Продавца логику понимаю, посмотрел цену нового, отнял сумму которую посчитал нужным (учитывая неспешность или спешность продажи) и с реальным покупателем конструктивный торг, а так как в топике, уж простите и не обижайтесь ребята, но это называется - вот столько могу, больше нет. Но и это ваше право, единственное не ставьте шаблонов, что объектив от этого, хоть и б.у., но в идеале - должен именно столько стоить, сколько вы считаете, что можете за него дать!
> Удачной продажи!


 +1, Есть ещё здравомыслящие люди,некоторые завсегдаи такой сёр поднимают, что аж противно, а покупать то не собираются, а орать орут...к чему? объектив действительно хорош!( обладаю 105 дк, в своё время на 135 не хватило(((, а руки чесались) теме ап, удачной продажи.

----------


## Kiton

Всем спасибо за внимание и ваши мысли, полностью разделяю. Обычно, если кому-то что-то надо - то берут и звонят, в одном городе живём.

----------


## Katar

> А если без шуток - не пойму как люди цены формируют и от куда проценты амортизации берут!


 Мне кажется, что проблема в том, что это очень узконаправленный объектив, который нужен единицам. По сути он почти пересекается по цене с 70-200. И если уже кто то решился брать телевик дорогой, то выбор очевиден. Т.е я прекрасно понимаю все преимущества этого 135-го, но нужны они в общем то очень небольшому числу людей )

----------


## Kiton

> Мне кажется, что проблема в том, что это очень узконаправленный объектив, который нужен единицам. По сути он почти пересекается по цене с 70-200. И если уже кто то решился брать телевик дорогой, то выбор очевиден. Т.е я прекрасно понимаю все преимущества этого 135-го, но нужны они в общем то очень небольшому числу людей )


 Это вы какой 70-200 имеете в виду?

----------


## C2D

*Katar*, боюсь вы очень далеки от истины в этом:




> Мне кажется, что проблема в том, что это очень узконаправленный объектив, который нужен единицам.


 на ФФ 135 это самое что ни на есть нормальное фокусное для портрета. Как и 85 и 105. На кропе да, смысла платить и получить подзорную трубу нет.

и этом:



> По сути он почти пересекается по цене с 70-200.


 70-200 первой версии, б/у, самая супер-цена - это около полторушки.

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.09.2013 в 15:18 ----------

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## Kiton

up

----------


## School Jennifer

заберу за 800$

----------

